# udev don't make sd* device (solved)

## ctxnop

Hello all,

Hard to find a title as long as I'm not sure at all if it's an udev problem, or a kernel one, or anything else.

I have a computer running 24h/24h, it was running like a charm a month ago, with the kernel 2.6.31-r5, I upgraded it to 2.6.32-r2 few days ago and it doesn't boot anymore.

In fact, it still boot until OpenRC start. Just before OpenRC, I see kernel found my hard drive and it's 4 partitions, named sda.

After it, udev seem to start without problem but almost all other services fail.

Then, I can login as root.

First thing I tried : reboot using the previous working kernel (2.6.31-r5), but the problem was exactly the same, so I guess its not a kernel config problem, it's something which happened within the last 40 days.

So, I used the LiveCD and follow the instruction of the installation guide, the part about chrooting into the installed system but I found no problem.

Then I login as root (without the liveCD) and discover that /dev/sda* are missing.

So I guess it's a udev problem, I deleted /etc/udev/rules.d/* in order to force udev to recreates rules, but it didn't work, now udev complain about it can't read the file 50-udev.rules (even after I create this file, maybe because it is empty).

I found nothing about error in /var/log/* nor with dmesg.

I followed the baselayout-2 migration guide with no succes. Someone told me to check my BIOS date and do a fsck, no success.

Today, my comptuter is running well since I have modified the /etc/init.d/udev script, now, after udev start, it check if /dev/sda exist, and if not, it create devices using mknod -m 660 /dev/sda* b 8 *

Something strange too, lsmod return an empty list (nothing in /proc/modules).

I do not understand what is going on, please help.

All my apologizes about my bad english.Last edited by ctxnop on Thu Jan 28, 2010 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302173 certainly

lookout comment 14

----------

## ctxnop

Seems to be solved. My CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED were set to yes.

Now, sda* exist as they should, but my module list (lsmod, ls /proc/modules) is still empty. Is it a problem ?

----------

## ctxnop

lsmod return nothing juste because I compiled everything directly into the kernel...

So problem solved, thanks a lot.

----------

